# Forza Motorsport



## pothead18 (Jan 22, 2013)

who else likes forza? i think its the best racing sim ( even if gt5 fans dissagree)


----------



## mafia (Jan 22, 2013)

I like doing street drags on forza4 online in the user created lobbies.


----------



## pothead18 (Jan 22, 2013)

one can only hope they reveal Forza 5 at E3 this year


----------

